# Need California Advice :-)



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

In May we will be going to California to see alot of family and some friends. Really looking forward to it! We are looking for suggestions of where to stay. We have family in Sacramento area and Redding area. I would like to be within driving distance of Sacramento for day tripping. We would also like to hit the coast for a couple of days at end of our stay. We leave Wa State on May 5 and have to be home May 15.

What are some recommendations of where to stay? Thank you!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Campgrounds or hotel/motel?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Campgrounds


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

So I-5 runs between Sac and Redding. Are you thinking along I-5? What do you consider to be "driving distance of Sacramento"? Having just driven up and back on I-5 to Washington state between Christmas and New Years I know that Sacramento and Redding are about 2.5 hours apart.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

any suggestions of places are welcomed! People can come to us to visit and we can drive wherever! Thank you!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I was hoping I could give more ideas on where to camp. I have never really looked in my own "backyard" before. May is going to start getting warm and I would think you'd want a place with full hook-up's so you can run the A/C. The only place I have seen but never stayed in is located in Red Bluff right off I-5. It is www.DurangoRVResorts.com. It seems to get good reviews.

Perhaps other Outbackers from out of the area have found additional places to stay. That stretch of I-5 between Redding and Sacramento is pretty empty of camping areas. I can't even think of any place in Sacramento either, other than one sad KOA in West Sac. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

